# Cant connect to mapped network drive through 2nd router?



## irishluck (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi guys.

At my work were deciding to get all new laptops and make them wireless.

To do this, I have taken a 2nd router and run it off my first router to the back of our shop so we can have wireless throughout the entire shop.

The wireless works great. The ethernet cable is plugged into the WAN port on the new router (Have tried the other ports as well when trying to figure out my issue)

I can connect up to my wireless just fine, but unfortunately I cant connect up to my Mapped network drives. If I switch the wireless routers to my first one, It connects just fine but the 2nd one dont.

The error message that I receive when I click on the mapped drive is:

"An error occurred while reconnecting Y: to (my drive)
Microsoft Windows Network: The local device name is already in use.

This connection has not been restored."

When I disconnect the drive and try to actually remap it, I get this error message:

"Check the spelling of the name. Otherwise, there might be a problem with your network. To try to identify and resolve network problems, click diagnose."

Can someone help me out a little bit as to why I cant connect my Network drive?

I know the name is right!


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 16, 2012)

In order for all computers to be on the same network and be able to share files/folders/drives, you have to plug the ethernet cable from router 1 into an lan port(not the internet port) on router 2.  Change the internal ip address of router 2 and disable dhcp on router 2 but leave wireless on.  So for example. 

router 1 ip address 192.168.1.1
router 2 ip address 192.168.1.2


----------



## irishluck (Jul 16, 2012)

johnb35 said:


> In order for all computers to be on the same network and be able to share files/folders/drives, you have to plug the ethernet cable from router 1 into an lan port(not the internet port) on router 2.  Change the internal ip address of router 2 and disable dhcp on router 2 but leave wireless on.  So for example.
> 
> router 1 ip address 192.168.1.1
> router 2 ip address 192.168.1.2



I see what your saying, Ill give that a try tomorrow morning.

Ive left work for the day.
Ill try it tomorrow and will try to get a reply back on here from 8:30 to 9am.

Thanks


----------



## irishluck (Jul 17, 2012)

johnb35 said:


> In order for all computers to be on the same network and be able to share files/folders/drives, you have to plug the ethernet cable from router 1 into an lan port(not the internet port) on router 2.  Change the internal ip address of router 2 and disable dhcp on router 2 but leave wireless on.  So for example.
> 
> router 1 ip address 192.168.1.1
> router 2 ip address 192.168.1.2



I guess im not understanding this.

I've got the Ethernet cable plugged into the 2nd router in one of the LAN ports, not the main one. In doing so I also disabled the DHCP. I hit save and rebooted the router as it requested. After doing so I can get on the mapped drives now but I cannot log back into the old router again.

And I never got around to changing any IP's.

I don't even know what I need to change

I plugged router 2 directly into my computer via Ethernet cable and now the routers page comes up.

But Im still not sure what IP address to change or to change to what?

Router 1's Lan IP Address is 192.168.1.250


----------



## irishluck (Jul 17, 2012)

Or maybe I did get it.

I got back into the router and changed the LAN ports to 192.168.1.249

Does this sound about right?

I can connect to my mapped drives and I can log on wirelessly still.


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes, your fine now.


----------



## irishluck (Jul 17, 2012)

johnb35 said:


> Yes, your fine now.



Now I will be doing this to a 3rd router this afternoon.

Same thing right?

Just disable the DHCP and change the LAN IP address to 192.168.1.248 correct?

I appreciate the help!


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 17, 2012)

yes.  I have 3 routers in my home and can access all 3 from my computer.  I'm connected to the main router.


----------



## irishluck (Aug 1, 2012)

johnb35 said:


> yes.  I have 3 routers in my home and can access all 3 from my computer.  I'm connected to the main router.



Ive come across another small issue.

With the service I use, I had to change the routers channel number cause it was interfering with the other routers we have here.

I was told to use channel 11 so thats what i switched it to.

But before this I had to restart the router again and  re do it all.

I changed my Ip address to 192.168.1.249 like before and disabled the DHCP setting and then changed the channels.

Well now my router wont connect up wireless, says that the WAN port is not connected.

Which I know its not, so what do I do from here?

EDIT:

I tried to restart to default again.

Went into the router and changed the Ip address ti 192.168.1.249. Then I rebooted it.
I set up my wireless which was actually already all done.

Then I plugged the ethernet cable into a lan port and not the wan port.
I then changed the channels of my router to 11, saved it and rebooted.
Then disabled the DHCP settings. Saved and rebooted.

The router can be seen in my wireless networks, but when I try to connect, it says it just cant connect and the troubleshooter doesn't help.
If im plugged into the second router, my network still shows Im connected to the first one with or without an ethernet cable. The wireless network of router 2 doesnt even ask me for a passkey or anything.

So why cant I connect up to the 2nd router?
I can still access the 2nd router through the first routers network using the IP address of 192.168.1.249


----------

